# TLS dividend...



## princeplanet (24 March 2013)

I must be missing something here. Lets say I have 1000 shares and the div is 28c. When I receive my div, it's not gonna be 1000 x .28, because the div is paid twice a year, right? So do I get it in 2 instalments, like 1000 x .14 twice a year?

So why did I only receive 1000 x .08  ( 8c ) ? What am I missing??


----------



## So_Cynical (24 March 2013)

princeplanet said:


> So do I get it in 2 instalments, like 1000 x .14 twice a year?
> 
> So why did I only receive 1000 x .08  ( 8c ) ? What am I missing??




Clearly missing something.


----------



## Country Lad (24 March 2013)

princeplanet said:


> So why did I only receive 1000 x .08  ( 8c ) ? What am I missing??




Are you sure it was 8 cents and not a little bit more?  Then it could be explained by them not having your TFN and they deducted tax.

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## cbc1 (24 March 2013)

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/markets/dividends.do?by=asxCodes&asxCodes=TLS&view=all

Looks like 8c is 30% of 14c

Can't really help cauz I avnt anything to do with dividends


----------



## princeplanet (24 March 2013)

Checked it out at Link Market Services, apparently they quote the "participating" shares to be only 580 instead of 1000. I've had all my shares for ages, obviously way before ex div date.  Any idea what's going on?


----------



## princeplanet (24 March 2013)

princeplanet said:


> Checked it out at Link Market Services, apparently they quote the "participating" shares to be only 580 instead of 1000. I've had all my shares for ages, obviously way before ex div date.  Any idea what's going on?



Pretty sure they have my TFN....


----------



## princeplanet (24 March 2013)

Oh dear, seems I bought 40% of these shares the day after they went ex div !  So that explains it.... I'm an idiot...


----------



## CanOz (14 February 2016)

Can someone confirm the next dividend date for TLS? Is it end of Feb?


----------



## notting (14 February 2016)

CanOz said:


> Can someone confirm the next dividend date for TLS? Is it end of Feb?




Yep, last weeks of FEB since 2010


----------



## Boggo (14 February 2016)

CanOz said:


> Can someone confirm the next dividend date for TLS? Is it end of Feb?




There doesn't seem to be any indication of an upcoming dividend for TLS !

List of upcoming...


----------



## DeepState (14 February 2016)

CanOz said:


> Can someone confirm the next dividend date for TLS? Is it end of Feb?




On Feb 18 there will be an earnings release. In this, the dividend date will be declared.


----------



## CanOz (15 February 2016)

Thanks Notting, Boggo and Deepstate!


----------



## rnr (15 February 2016)

CanOz said:


> Can someone confirm the next dividend date for TLS? Is it end of Feb?




From Telstra's "Key dates - Investors"

March 2016

Thu 1: Ex-dividend share trading commences

Thu 3: Record date for interim dividend

Fri 4: DRP election date


April 2016

Fri 1: Interim dividend paid


----------



## Muschu (15 February 2016)

And the SP is having a fun start to the day... Not!


----------



## Muschu (15 February 2016)

Muschu said:


> And the SP is having a fun start to the day... Not!




Sorry - wrong thread.


----------



## pixel (9 January 2017)

when in doubt, ask the ASX: http://www.asx.com.au/asx/markets/dividends.do?by=asxCodes&asxCodes=tls&view=all

If it doesn't show the next ex-div date, it hasn't been announced yet.


----------



## datto (31 January 2018)

princeplanet said:


> I must be missing something here. Lets say I have 1000 shares and the div is 28c. When I receive my div, it's not gonna be 1000 x .28, because the div is paid twice a year, right? So do I get it in 2 instalments, like 1000 x .14 twice a year?
> 
> So why did I only receive 1000 x .08  ( 8c ) ? What am I missing??




Could be tax.  Did you supply TFN?  Sorry for late reply.  I'm only 5 years late.  Hope you got it sorted.


----------

